

Ask HN: Where can I find a gallery of developers' home pages? - isaacdl

I&#x27;m working on redesigning my personal home page. Is there anywhere I can look at a gallery of homepages for other developers to get some ideas? If there isn&#x27;t such a think, just comment with a link to your home page!
======
jackgolding
I am saddened that no one has responded!

Here is a list of sites made in Jekyll if that helps:

[https://github.com/jekyll/jekyll/wiki/Sites](https://github.com/jekyll/jekyll/wiki/Sites)

------
foundersgrid
cssmania.com features heaps of site designs.

